# best kept secret band revelation of Finland please read and be amazed or perish lol



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Finland Band Worms is simillar to early SWANS but more muusical, the timbre sonore of singer is the same as gira. i love there Toward/heaven 7' E.P' and there pelican song on tumult records.

There earlier stuff barbariic hardcore grind ''brutallizer'' E.P i have it too from Finland friend, see it pay up to have finns as friends.

take care folks, hello finns my regards &greetings to your nation :tiphat:


----------

